# SATA 2 & SATA 3 , are cables compatible?



## Sasqui (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm about to buy a bunch of SATA cables... 

QUESTION:
Are 6Gbps ( SATA III ) BACKWARDs compatible with 3Gbps SATA II cables?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 9, 2012)

They should be just like the sata 3 ports are for sata II and sata 1.


----------



## erocker (Feb 9, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Are 6Gbps ( SATA III ) BACKWARDs compatible with 3Gbps SATA II cables?



Yes, however I've run into issues using 3Gbps cables with 6Gbps drives/controllers.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 9, 2012)

What issues, Erocker?


----------



## The Von Matrices (Feb 14, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yes, however I've run into issues using 3Gbps cables with 6Gbps drives/controllers.



Yeah, I'd be interested to know too.  I've had ASUS and ASRock motherboards even come with some cables labeled "3Gb/s" and others "6Gb/s" in the same box.


----------

